# anyone build one of these?



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Um maybe I'm having a blonde moment but what exactly is it?
Your girls are adorable by the way


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

it looks like a deterrant from when his wife makes him mad he goes and takes his anger out on bob.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

isnt that for karate


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

nope... never, looks intricate though, looks like fun.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I stumped the crowd!
LoL

It is a modified Wing Chun dummy made out of PVC and copper pipes. It is an excellent training tool for trapping and simultaneous block/punch techniques.
Since it is padded with layers it is also great for aiming vital point shots.

+++++
By the way I have a 10 year old daughter and 4 year old son. He has never had a hair cut so people often thing he is a girl.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

cut that childs hair! 
Oh and is that a NEO ? i meant to ask that the first go around lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes Gaia is my super healthy Neo that is a very good nanny for my kids.

I refuse to cut my sons hair after fighting with my mom for four years over his hair.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

are they good guardian dogs like supposed to be ? thats awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Gaia is a very good watch dog and has a more imposing presence than my smaller dogs so as a visual deterent she is great as well. But both of my Neo's are great guards and gentle with kids.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

nice. you def. would get my attention with 2 neo's running around :clap: good stuff.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Karate kid!!!! LOL

That's pretty cool.... If only I had more room around the house I could build all the cool stuff I want to! Are you gonna teach the kiddos or is that for you?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The dummy in the picture was designed for me but I have been working with the kids on it.

I have enough parts to make a shorter version for the kids but it has been on the back of my list of things to do.

We also use Thai pads and hub bud drills.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet! No Can't say I have - my uncle got bored once & built an indoor outhouse for a buddy of his as a joke 

Are those too your daughters? Cute & I LOVE their long hair - DO NOT cut it . Why are women these days so ANTI long hair? I don't get it.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i thought it was something else. looks great though. but does it swing when you strike? 



grab the marker and put in Xs where the ears will be, but do a little human anatomy research beforehand either through art books or anatomy, put them in in the perfect location.

is the neck area padded as well? put a nice X by the thorax.

how stable is it? can it handle some stick strikes? that would be awesome.

have fun, its gonna wear down real soon, as good as it looks i promise you. try getting the National Geographic people to build you a life like one with gelatin for flesh and plastics for cartilage, bone and organs. it has sensors that feed info to a computer.i think it should run you about $300,000 ! lol

nice work brother.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The dummy is 4 years old and very durable.
The inside of the "arms" have copper pipes in them.
It is stationary.
It isnt meant for full strength strikes.
It is very strong and has been re-taped any times.
I have used it to focus my escrima strikes but it is mostly for 
the block/strike combinations and "fast hands aimed multi strikes.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Are those too your daughters? Cute & I LOVE their long hair - DO NOT cut it . Why are women these days so ANTI long hair? I don't get it.


I dont have two daughters.....one is a four year old boy.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok why I do I feel the need to kick that things butt ...... lol I want one !!

And your children are adorable!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Ok why I do I feel the need to kick that things butt ...... lol I want one !!
> 
> And your children are adorable!


lol 
thank you

It is really easy to make.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I dont have two daughters.....one is a four year old boy.


It is very obvious now that you say something >.< - I'm sorry. My brother had long hair when we were young - I don't see anything wrong with it


----------

